# SAQA or ECSA



## patsmili (Jan 18, 2017)

I am a mechanical engineer however working in IT industry for past 12 years after completing 6 months fulltime certificate course from CDAC.

Am I eligible for CS visa and should i be going in for SAQA or ECSA and or both.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

On the safer side, I would suggest apply both (SAQA+ECSA) as your engineering is non IT stream


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree with @aliimran20, the consulate members will try to find any reason to reject your application and hence it would be recommend that you submit both letters.


----------

